# Power breakfasts



## pengyou (May 4, 2012)

I am looking for variety in my "power breakfast".  I usually have 2 hard cooked eggs, oatmeal, a protein shake with protein powder, banana and a berry (either strawberry or blueberry), or what I call my smoothie, my eggs and my starch.  I am looking for variety in the way that I eat the eggs  (I still want to use hard cooked because of the simplicity in preparing and lack of oil in cooking - also I can cook eggs 3 days ahead of time and store them in the fridge).  The am looking at changes to the protein shake also but still want to include the banana, berry and protein powder.  I am open for changes to the kind of cereral that I use in my starch.  Changes can include a different kind of starch (not oatmeal) or a different way to serve it.

I would also consider the addition of a fourth category if it is a highly nutritious food.  I try to stay away from oils and fats in the morning.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (May 4, 2012)

pengyou said:
			
		

> I am looking for variety in my "power breakfast".  I usually have 2 hard cooked eggs, oatmeal, a protein shake with protein powder, banana and a berry (either strawberry or blueberry), or what I call my smoothie, my eggs and my starch.  I am looking for variety in the way that I eat the eggs  (I still want to use hard cooked because of the simplicity in preparing and lack of oil in cooking - also I can cook eggs 3 days ahead of time and store them in the fridge).  The am looking at changes to the protein shake also but still want to include the banana, berry and protein powder.  I am open for changes to the kind of cereral that I use in my starch.  Changes can include a different kind of starch (not oatmeal) or a different way to serve it.
> 
> I would also consider the addition of a fourth category if it is a highly nutritious food.  I try to stay away from oils and fats in the morning.



Greek yogurt is high in protein and relatively low in fat. I find if I eat one at breakfast I'm not hungry again for at least four hours. Most breakfast foods I'm hungry again a couple hours later. 

You might try steal cut oats. You can add different spices to it for variety. You might also try quinoa or barley.

For the eggs, try sprinkling them with a little paprika and red pepper or maybe top with a little sriracha. You could also chop them up and toss them with black pepper and celery or cucumber, or maybe diced tomato. Maybe try a savory version of your grain and add the cooked egg to that.

For the smoothies, you can add plain greek yogurt to them, you could add a little honey, you could add cinnamon, cloves or other spices. You could mix in a little vanilla extract. They might also be good with a little lemon or lime juice added. Kiwi would go well with the berries and banana. Fresh mint might be good in them too. Peaches or nectarines would likely be good in the mix. A little fresh pineapple might add a nice kick. A little skim milk would thin them out some. Maybe try freezing the berries to make a kind of slushy version of your smoothie.


----------

